# My Little Family



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Thought I'd share some piccies of my lot today out in the garden! :wave:
There is...

Ripley the 2.5 year old smooth fox terrier









Rorschach (Rory) the 1.5 year old smooth fox terrier









Frodo the 1 year old lurcher









and Samwise the 9 week old borzoi


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Few more


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh my! I LOVE your dogs! Such a good looking group


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

they are all so beautiful, but your lurcher is stunning!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I love your pack, they are all gorgeous... and I'm so jealous about your borzoi puppy!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love your pack! I've met one smooth fox terrier. He was such a cool dog!

The borzoi is adorable.

I'm going to have to go look up lurchers now. What a beautiful dog!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs! And that puppy is just so cute.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

OMGBORZOIPUP. Please post lots of pictures as he grows!

What a lovely family. All of them. <3


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What great looking dogs you have (cute too), I love their coat patterns. And I like the LotR name theme with the two.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Oh. My. Goodness. They are all so beautiful!!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you very much everyone! I love them all so much 
Here are a couple more


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow adorable family.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very unique group! Frodo is gorgeous. I've never met a lurcher in person.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see Samwise grown up. I actually live near a borzoi! I get to see her on walks and she is graceful and elegant and ethereal. Even Kabota, who greets other dogs as long lost friends, simply stares at her in awe.


----------



## lainey11bp (Jun 12, 2014)

Such an awesome group!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the Tolkien/Watchmen names! Beautiful pack you have there. I've got a serious soft spot for sighthounds and tend to do a lot of swooning over them, even though they're not a great fit for my lifestyle right now...

Maybe some day! Until then, I'll just oogle yours!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I want..... a lurcher now. your dogs are stunning.


----------

